# Giant Halibut - Pick Your Knife



## skiajl6297 (Jun 14, 2013)

What would your knife of choice be to dismantle this beast?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-sold-restaurant-1-000.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## JPizzzle (Jun 14, 2013)

I think my 3" shun paring and tojiro bread knife would break that sucker down.


----------



## daveb (Jun 14, 2013)

I would start with my stihl.


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 14, 2013)

daveb said:


> I would start with my stihl.



I was thinking the same thing but my 026 might be a little small even with full chisel chain.:lol2:
Time to bust out the beer batter and the Turkey fryer.

Dave


----------



## panda (Jun 15, 2013)

butterknife.


----------



## Whalebreath (Jun 15, 2013)

I've cleaned a number of large Halibut-none quite that size though.

It's unfortunate the kitchen staff butchered that one so badly-rolling the fillet off the bone like that is a mistake-each chunk _(properly called a fletch)_ should be sliced into desired sized sections on the bone and removed one @ a time then subdivided-not hard if you think about it carefully first.

As is the meat will have large gaps where it's literally torn apart from it's own weight after being rolled like dough.

As to what knife any large kitchen knife will do as I said it's all about slicing portions.


----------



## ecchef (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice fish, but kinda sad that the article's primary focus was on how much money it would make for the restaurant.


----------



## pumbaa (Jun 15, 2013)

ask Theory he broke down one there is a video on youtube. think he used his mirioshi deba, global suji, and i think thats it

edit: i was wrong knives used 
Tojiro 240mm yo deba
Global g-19 275mm flexible filet knife
Tanaka 300mm Damascus yanagiba

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpZVArgxJ2M


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 15, 2013)

Not my best work for sure. It was a 105 lb halibut without the head and guts. Everyone was surrounding my table asking me about it, distracting me and such. "Is that a shark? What kind of shark is that?" The filets came off like **** but I trimmed them up nicely for a couple of huge parties. For some reason, halibut is the one fish I can't capture a perfect filleting job on. I've done it before and was like "YES!!" Only to realise the camera stopped filming. That happened twice. One day...


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jun 18, 2013)

Here's the biggest one I have broken down. 

















Weapon of choice.... BIG Tuna knife


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jun 18, 2013)

I could be wrong but looking at the article the heads still on the fish. Heads off on mine, think it might have been bigger thn his? If my memory serves me right I was 330lb head off and gutted.


----------



## berko (Jun 18, 2013)

reminds me of one of those sea monsters from waterworld...


----------



## Duckfat (Jun 18, 2013)

Holy shite Chef Niloc that thing truly is a freakin beast! Was the fleshy grainy at all on a bigun like that?

Dave


----------



## Dusty (Jun 18, 2013)

Can you remember how many portions that fish yielded?


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jun 18, 2013)

Dusty said:


> Can you remember how many portions that fish yielded?



I don't remember but my POS report shows 279 orders of "Special Fish" sold that weekend.


----------



## cookinstuff (Jun 18, 2013)

I bet they went for more than 9 pound each too, good stuff.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 19, 2013)

You roughly get about 1 portion per lb whole fish weight.


----------



## Miles (Jun 19, 2013)

I got a heads up from a friend from Alaska today, they handled a halibut that dressed out at just over 400 lbs. and a King that was over 60 lbs. I can't even imagine. WOW!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jun 19, 2013)

The first (top) picture in that link screams unsanitary to me, but hey, welcome to the Crabshakk!
But holy crap these are some huge halibut!


----------

